# Where to set COUNTRY for crda ?

## javeree

I have been logging udev for a while, and find the following: 

 *Quote:*   

> IMPORT builtin 'hwdb' /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:15
> 
> IMPORT builtin 'hwdb' returned non-zero
> 
> RUN 'kmod load $env{MODALIAS}' /lib/udev/rules.d/80-drivers.rules:5
> ...

 

The question i: if I need to set the COUNTRY env variable, where should I set it ?

----------

## charles17

Don't you have something like »Regulatory domain changed to« in dmesg?

```
$ dmesg | grep Regulatory

[21913.209750] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: DE
```

There is some information available at https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/developers/regulatory/crda

----------

